# How do you get chicks when you are ugly?



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

I have always wondered about this. When out in the street I see really ugly guys with girlfriends, sometimes with girlfriends that are really hot. How do they do it?


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Ansgar said:


> I have always wondered about this. When out in the street I see really ugly guys with girlfriends, sometimes with girlfriends that are really hot. How do they do it?


It's called money brah or they are spitting mad game


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

missingno said:


> It's called money brah or they are spitting mad game


I can get money. 

But they do not look "loaded", they do not drive fancy cars or wear expensive clothes et cetera.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Confidence, game, money, social status, luck.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

You don't need a survey or science to figure this one out: it's called a personility.

Exhibit A:









Exhibit B:


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

shadowmask said:


> Confidence, game, money, social status, luck.


Could you be a bit more specific? This is like Portuguese to me.



AllToAll said:


> You don't need a survey or science to figure this one out: it's called a personility.


Personality is stupid. I need an easy solution!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Ansgar said:


> Personality is stupid. I need an easy solution!


Get rich overnight OR grow your penis a few inches and gain a rep. Easier?


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ansgar said:


> Could you be a bit more specific? *This is like Portuguese to me.*


:bat


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Be an aggressive, outspoken ***hole. Be funny, charming, and charismatic. Be rich. Be popular. Be lucky. If this doesn't suffice, you'll just have to learn Portugese and try again later.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

you have a good personality.. nobody wants to be with someone that's hot but an *******. well meh, i guess some people do.. but they're superficial and not worth being in a relationship with imo.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

confidence and personality


----------



## katley (Apr 27, 2012)

i think as a guy its probably hard for you to comprehend that girls are just not as into looks as guys are. being confident in your personality can win you almost any girl, sadly guys on here have a lack of confidence so girls just arent as into them. its something you'll have to work on!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How do you get good-looking guys when you are a rather unattractive chick?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> How do you get good-looking guys when you are a rather unattractive chick?


They don't. *rolls eyes*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

katley said:


> being confident in your personality can win you almost any girl, sadly guys on here have a lack of confidence so girls just arent as into them. its something you'll have to work on!


Why is confidence so attractive to others? Do people find it comforting when someone displays a strong level of certainty in something, regardless of their knowledge and abilities? Confidence is really nothing more than a feeling of coherence in your mind, I guess I just find it interesting why people value it so much. Or perhaps what does it really mean to be confident in one's personality?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Find a girl who isn't a shallow *****.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

katley said:


> i think as a guy its probably hard for you to comprehend that girls are just not as into looks as guys are. being confident in your personality can win you almost any girl, sadly guys on here have a lack of confidence so girls just arent as into them. its something you'll have to work on!


Yes! I saw some chicks posting how they want a shy guy, so hence where my philosoraptor question came from. You cannot be confident and a shy guy.



komorikun said:


> How do you get good-looking guys when you are a rather unattractive chick?


The woman has to make herself approachable. If a woman looks like she is pissed-off, that look of "I am going to kill the next person that talks to me", seems very judgmental, is with a her group of friends which also seem unapproachable, is with a dude by herself (her friend that is a guy), or is in a setting that I do not feel comfortable approaching them (in the middle of a crowd for example) I would not approach them (that is me though). It sends that "do not go for it" signal to me, thus why I hesitate.

If the women seems nice, there is only a chance for minimal embarrassment at max, and her company (if she has any) is not giving any bad vibes not to approach, that can help a woman be approachable. What a woman wears and such is between ladies (I got no idea about stuff like that), but something like sweat pants and a sweater does not seem to give "I am available!" vibe.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree that unattractive women can up their odds by appearing more friendly and approachable. Also, exuding confidence in their looks and sexual prowess can go a very long way imo. I've known many girls who, judging solely by appearance alone, weren't very appealing, but they emitted such a confident, sexual aura through their attitude and body language that I couldn't help but be turned on.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

huh said:


> Why is confidence so attractive to others? Do people find it comforting when someone displays a strong level of certainty in something, regardless of their knowledge and abilities? Confidence is really nothing more than a feeling of coherence in your mind, I guess I just find it interesting why people value it so much. Or perhaps what does it really mean to be confident in one's personality?


Confidence implies a lot of things. Confident people know how and when to assert themselves and won't get pushed around too much, they are be better at getting things done, they are more likely to be successful, they are better at dealing with unexpected problems and thinking on the fly, they're usually funnier and smoother (don't say as many awkward things). All these things are attractive, and their opposites can be very unattractive (unfortunately for a lot of us).


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree with some comments above, it's all about confidence and personality.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

"Chicks" are human beings that respond to other human beings. If these "chicks" meet a person who piques their interest, then they might just want to hang out with that person, ugly or not! Muscles and aesthetics come and go. Personality, however, sticks around. It's not easy to change. Whatever your personality is*, be yourself! You'll eventually find someone who digs you, assuming you leave your house and live your life. Strive to overcome social anxiety, and you WILL be exposed to people who dig you eventually.



*If your personality traits are: mean, bigot, misogynist, assh0le, douchebag, terrible person, then you are out of luck, sorry. Please make an effort to be kind, compassionate, passionate, and good to achieve desired results.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Women don't see the difference between confidence and status. 

Status attracts the women, confidence doesn't. 

Women want to feel special, and in order for them to feel special, they must be with a guy well known, well respected, or well desired by other women. Whether this guy is nice or a complete ******* is unrelevant. Whether he has ambition or a good personality is of no importance.

Don't listen to the women. Each and every time you'll see a hot babe with an ugly guy, it's because he displays social status/dominance, in a way or another. Not because of his confidence.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Money can be a sign of status, but it's not the whole picture. 

I know quite a few losers on welfare who slept with lots of women. 

The typical guy with status is popular - a lot of people like him. Men respect him and women like him. He has lots of attention and many friends.

Notice all "bad boys" are party guys with lots of friends.

You can always work out if you don't already. Add 30 lbs of muscle. Men will show you more respect. And obviously, if they do, women will be more attracted to you.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

TPower said:


> Women don't see the difference between confidence and status.
> 
> Status attracts the women, confidence doesn't.
> 
> ...


** Comments stereotyping a gender, bait towards gender wars - which is against the guidelines. Please try to refrain from stereotypes that lead to this. **

----------------------------------------------------------

But no- most women aren't like that, and I don't think your ugly I think lack of self esteem / confidence might be playing a roll.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

A whole lot of insecure, manipulative and abusive men get in relationships and it has nothing to do with confidence.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Money money money, girls love it.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

Ventura said:


> ** Comments stereotyping a gender, bait towards gender wars - which is against the guidelines. Please try to refrain from stereotypes that lead to this. **
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> But no- most women aren't like that, and I don't think your ugly I think lack of self esteem / confidence might be playing a roll.


You do not know how I look like. :teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ansgar said:


> You do not know how I look like. :teeth


I do know people think they look worse then they think.

Possibly change a bit about yourself? To "pep" yourself up to make yourself look better... it can be small changes (this just gives you more self esteem).


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Blawnka said:


> Money money money, girls love it.


Everybody loves money. What's your point?
:lol


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

It's about confidence and personality.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

Ventura said:


> I do know people think they look worse then they think.
> 
> Possibly change a bit about yourself? To "pep" yourself up to make yourself look better... it can be small changes (this just gives you more self esteem).


Still it is good to know.

How you get chicks, I mean. :b


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Money. Confidence.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Money.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

by following this simple algorithm:

1)seek out hot chick
2)hit on hot chick in a way that shows the best parts of your character
3)repeat steps 1 and 2 until hot chick reciprocates

which is the opposite of what sa makes us do.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think when people say, money, they assume, financial independence, not rich to the point where the guy can spoil the girl?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

rdrr said:


> I think when people say, money, they assume, financial independence, not rich to the point where the guy can spoil the girl?


I think they mean the second one.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

rednosereindeer said:


> I think they mean the second one.


Yeah totally makes sense. You must have a bank filled with gold coins you can swim in to ever get a girl to look in your direction. :blank


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

huh said:


> Why is confidence so attractive to others? Do people find it comforting when someone displays a strong level of certainty in something, regardless of their knowledge and abilities? Confidence is really nothing more than a feeling of coherence in your mind, I guess I just find it interesting why people value it so much. Or perhaps what does it really mean to be confident in one's personality?


It's one of the more ridiculous things about our species, to me, and that's saying something.

You know what I find attractive? Girls who don't care about confidence... because they're confident enough in their own judgments of a guy that they don't have to rely on *his* self-image. :roll


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Why do people still want love lol?


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

By not being ugly anymore.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

It's quite easy to pick up chicks when you know how:


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

^^ But I want the one with boobies and long hair hehe.


----------



## geon106 (Apr 28, 2012)

Online.

Ive met most of my girlfiends online

My fiance was found on Myspace.

But i'm ultra ugly so meh


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

use your other traits


----------



## ElizabethN (May 6, 2012)

ugliness or beauty is all based on an individual perspective. i'm sure one finds beauty in what another may find ugliness.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Apparently through money and confidence.


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

Unless your are horribly disfigured or have major acne scars, most people clean up really well after losing weight and getting the right hair cut.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> You don't need a survey or science to figure this one out: it's called a personility.
> 
> Exhibit A:


HOW DARE YOU CALL JONAH HILL UNATTRACTIVE! He is the sexiest man on earth:cry


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

luceo said:


> It's quite easy to pick up chicks when you know how:


Lmao.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Theologic said:


> HOW DARE YOU CALL JONAH HILL UNATTRACTIVE! He is the sexiest man on earth:cry


I completely agree with you, but the rest of society doesn't.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^:lol


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

garycoleman said:


> Unless your are horribly disfigured or have major acne scars, most people clean up really well after losing weight and getting the right hair cut.


A bit off topic, but what do you consider major acne scars?


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

RUFB2327 said:


> A bit off topic, but what do you consider major acne scars?


brown spots and craters all over your face. It's gross so I can't blame girls for not liking guys who look like that.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:idea

set a trap!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know how some women give up their sex lives completely for money.....


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

garycoleman said:


> brown spots and craters all over your face. It's gross so I can't blame girls for not liking guys who look like that.


Well I used to have bad acne and now have acne scars. Whether they are considered "major," I guess depends on the person. But if a girl were to not be interested in me because I have some scars than she is just a shallow piece of sh*t. I understand how scars can not be considered attractive, but I don't agree that they are gross, but I guess my perspective is different since I'm unlucky enough to have to deal with it and understand how much acne and the scars can mess with someone's self-esteem


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

huh said:


> Why is confidence so attractive to others? Do people find it comforting when someone displays a strong level of certainty in something, regardless of their knowledge and abilities? Confidence is really nothing more than a feeling of coherence in your mind, I guess I just find it interesting why people value it so much. Or perhaps what does it really mean to be confident in one's personality?


The guy is supposed to take the initiative.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

garycoleman said:


> Unless your are horribly disfigured or have major acne scars, most people clean up really well after losing weight and getting the right hair cut.


Not really, no.

I am in decent shape and people have said they like my haircut. I didn't see any kind of interest for the first 29 years of my life.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Ansgar said:


> I will not be able to improve on my personality anytime soon. I can prevent myself from doing bad things, but not control my thoughts. :um


Well then...you're doing it right! Most people have all sorts of weird crazy thoughts, but they display their sanity by not acting on those thoughts. Duh. No one is a mind reader, so when it comes to being a good person, your actions are your proof.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> The guy is supposed to take the initiative.


Why??


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

komorikun said:


> How do you get good-looking guys when you are a rather unattractive chick?


Genuinely not trying to be a creeper here b) ... but I've seen a couple of photo's you've put up and think you look kinda cute  definitely not unattractive.

It may be something to do with the impression you give/personality/body language. You do seem extremely self assured and almost masculine from your posts - which are not stereotypically attrative traits in females - and I'm not saying that as a bad thing btw; I'm the polar end of the same spectrum - an overly laid back passive guy and I suffer from the same sort of issues.



_AJ_ said:


> by following this simple *algorithm:*
> 
> 1)seek out hot chick
> 2)hit on hot chick in a way that shows the best parts of your character
> ...


3 years of Comp Sci - why has no one told me this ? :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> The guy is supposed to take the initiative.


That doesn't make confidence attractive though, that just makes it useful for guys that have more of it. I see PaysageDHiver's points though.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

RUFB2327 said:


> But if a girl were to not be interested in me because I have some scars than she is just a shallow piece of sh*t.












For me it's a guy.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

She looks high, I'm not sure if I would to be honest.
okay, maybe just a quickie around by the bins.

classy.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

they wear paper bags over their heads 24/7


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

TPower said:


>


This is freakin' hilarious! lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

huh said:


> That doesn't make confidence attractive though, that just makes it useful for guys that have more of it. I see PaysageDHiver's points though.


Any guy can take initiative, though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> Genuinely not trying to be a creeper here b) ... but I've seen a couple of photo's you've put up and think you look kinda cute  definitely not unattractive.
> 
> It may be something to do with the impression you give/personality/body language. You do seem extremely self assured and almost masculine from your posts - which are not stereotypically attrative traits in females - and I'm not saying that as a bad thing btw; I'm the polar end of the same spectrum - an overly laid back passive guy and I suffer from the same sort of issues.


Thanks for the compliment. This must be the 3rd time someone has said my posts seem masculine. Interesting.... I wonder if it's my aspergeresque qualities. Or it could be because I was raised by a guy. My mom got sick when I was 12 and from then on my dad was the main influence on my life.

My problem is I think with my ovaries and that gets me into relationships with guys have nothing in common with or one night stands. Well, here in the US, no relationship. I can't say that I have tried hard enough though. You have to go on tons of internet dates before you find someone where the attraction is mutual and the guy is not just interested in only a one-time screw. Dating is a bit trickier here (vs. abroad) because there is no language barrier, so there are more ways for me to screw up or offend the guy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

TPower said:


>


She deserves $90 million for banging that guy. :afr


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

komorikun said:


> She deserves $90 million for banging that guy. :afr


Lmao agreed


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

It's all about the personality and that is a fact. An awesome personality can make anyone attractive such as a horrible personality can make anyone ugly.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> It's all about the personality and that is a fact. An awesome personality can make anyone attractive such as a horrible personality can make anyone ugly.


I sort of agree with this but at the same time i don't. If I wasn't sexually attracted to someone, I couldn't be with them. But you're right that if someone has a horrible personality it's the same thing as looking awful.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

The girls might not know they're hot, having been fat in high school or something. Or the guy is rich and she's a gold digger, he's epic in bed, he treats her like no one else does, or she's not shallow.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> You don't need a survey or science to figure this one out: it's called a personility.
> 
> Exhibit A:
> 
> Exhibit B:


It's called being worth millions of dollars.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

321kyle said:


> confidence and personality


I'm going with that as well.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

arnie said:


> It's called being worth millions of dollars.


Both of these women had money before meeting their SOs.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

NatureFellow said:


> She looks high, I'm not sure if I would to be honest.
> okay, maybe just a quickie around by the bins.
> 
> classy.


How is that dude ugly?

Maybe overweight, but far from ugly.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

^Nah,he's kinda ug!


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

chicks are helpless to charm.


----------



## bewbssss (May 19, 2012)

*bc*



Ansgar said:


> I have always wondered about this. When out in the street I see really ugly guys with girlfriends, sometimes with girlfriends that are really hot. How do they do it?


they make money ....


----------



## SneakyMelatonin (May 21, 2012)

I'm so ugly most girls scream and tremble when they see me, this usually results in some Macho/******/******* hopping out of his truck with his friends and jumping me. That is why I practice martial arts so I can bring shame upon such instigators...


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

NatureFellow said:


> She looks high, I'm not sure if I would to be honest.
> okay, maybe just a quickie around by the bins.
> 
> classy.


they complete each other...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm sure you are not as ugly as you think you are.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

> How do you get chicks when you are ugly?


You could try here - I'm sure they don't mind how ugly you see yourself:

http://www.happychicks.co.uk/mall/departmentpage.cfm/Happychicksshop/_407603/1/Chicks%2520for%2520sale

They're pretty cheep too........


----------



## SneakyMelatonin (May 21, 2012)

Music Man said:


> You could try here - I'm sure they don't mind how ugly you see yourself:
> 
> http://www.happychicks.co.uk/mall/departmentpage.cfm/Happychicksshop/_407603/1/Chicks%20for%20sale
> 
> They're pretty cheep too........


And the award for the Most British reply of the day goes to...YOU


----------

